# Slope Doping..............can anyone explain it.



## 8'Duece (Aug 1, 2008)

Since I'm not a trained sniper I've been wondering about "slope doping" and how it is ranged.  I realize you have to hold low, but how low and how do you calculate it ? Is there a slope dope ranger ? written estimates ? etc ?

Any help would be appreciated, plus it's makes for info for later when someones needs to use the search button. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MsKitty (Aug 1, 2008)

82....umm...are you planning on taking out a hit or something?    Can I give you my list of names if so?


----------



## Chad (Aug 1, 2008)

Very good explanation(with drawings!) Covers the various gear available, written by the company that makes the "Angle Cosine Indicator" :

Angle Shooting


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 1, 2008)

Chad’s link is a good way to understand it.

In my own simple words, it’s the effect of gravity pull on the bullet. When firing up or down a angle, the adjustment made to compensate for bullet drop must have the effect of gravity and distance added.

Shooter is 500 yards from target; his position is on top of a hill. The target is at the bottom of the hill. He must have the angle of the hill calculated against the distance to the target, to get the exact adjustment for the compensation of the bullet drop.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 1, 2008)

MsKitty said:


> 82....umm...are you planning on taking out a hit or something?    Can I give you my list of names if so?



Already got some customers in mind ? State liquer control ?


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 1, 2008)

Chad said:


> Very good explanation(with drawings!) Covers the various gear available, written by the company that makes the "Angle Cosine Indicator" :
> 
> Angle Shooting




Perfect !  Thanks ! ;)


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 1, 2008)

Chad said:


> Very good explanation(with drawings!) Covers the various gear available, written by the company that makes the "Angle Cosine Indicator" :
> 
> Angle Shooting


 

Ha!  When I started reading the thread, that was the site I thought of too!  Damn. Too slow.


----------

